# Game Thread: Round 1: Game 3: Thursday April 27th vs Nets



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stolen from Net2/ToddMacCulloch

*<CENTER>Round 1, Game 3*










*#3 New Jersey Nets @ #6 Indiana Pacers*
*Series Tied 1-1*
*Thursday April 27th, 2006, Conseco Fieldhouse, Indianapolis, IN.*
*7:30 PM, EST*
*TV Coverage: MY9, NBATV*
*Radio Coverage: WBBR*


*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Anthony Johnson*</TD><TD>*Stephen Jackson*</TD><TD>*Jeff Foster*</TD><TD>*Peja Stojakovic*</TD><TD>*Jermaine O'Neal*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>18.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>15.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>9.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD>
<TD></TD><TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Fred Jones*</TD><TD>*Austin Croshere*</TD><TD>*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>15.0</TD><TD>9.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jason Kidd*</TD><TD>*Vince Carter*</TD><TD>*Nenad Krstic*</TD><TD>*Richard Jefferson*</TD><TD>*Jason Collins*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>31.0</TD><TD>22.0</TD><TD>19.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>13.0</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD>
<TD></TD> <TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Clifford Robinson*</TD><TD>*Jacque Vaughn*</TD><TD>*Lamond Murray*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>7.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

*Series History*
*Game 1 Indiana 90, New Jersey 88*
*Pacers 75 - Nets 90</CENTER>*

Pacers 95
Nets 88

Realistically, I see this one as a loss. Nets now know what to do to win, and our offense will continue to suck.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Know what to do to win? Beat us mostly without our 3 best players? Get refs to favor them? Win on homecourt?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

we can do this! lets go pacers!

P 100
nets 89


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Ofcourse we win at home. Nets aren't that good, all depends on how the Pacers play, if we play good we win for sure.

Pacers 93
Nets 88


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Know what to do to win? Beat us mostly without our 3 best players? Get refs to favor them? Win on homecourt?



Last time i heared, Jermain O'neal , Steve Jackson and ( Granger whou arguably is the 4th best player on the team if not third)they All of them played. I thought the refs were pretty consistent; Anyways, i hope all your guys get Health.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan is lazy!

Pacers 95
Nets 94


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> Last time i heared, Jermain O'neal , Steve Jackson and ( Granger whou arguably is the 4th best player on the team if not third)they All of them played. I thought the refs were pretty consistent; Anyways, i hope all your guys get Health.


O'Neal and Jackson were there, but Peja wasn't. O'Neal was in foul trouble for a lot of the game. Still, the Pacers played a crappy game. Neither Peja, nor biased officiating towards the Pacers would've helped.


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

Nets 94
Pacers 85

1.Pacers offence is primitive.
2.Jack has pain in right hand (finger)
3.Peja is injured 

Oneal,Johnson,Granger <----> Krstic,Jefferson,Carter,Kidd


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Pacers-95
Nets-91


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers 97
Nets 93


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacers: 94
Nets: 89


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Are Jackson and Peja both out??


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

#16is#1 said:


> Are Jackson and Peja both out??


They both play.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

One more offensive foul called on J.O. and I am going postal!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

They are treating J.O. like a rookie. Get with it refs!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Call it both ways!!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Let's go J.O.!!!!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> They are treating J.O. like a rookie. Get with it refs!


Too many offensive rebounds for the Nets.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Too many offensive rebounds for the Nets.


Collins was over the back, though. But I agree.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Can't let them go 4-5 from 3-point range.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Can't let them go 4-5 from 3-point range.


Nope but that's hard for them to continue.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

6 turnovers is way too much.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

We need to do a better job protecting the ball and on Vince. I feel good right now, Krstic is in foul trouble and they are shooting lights out.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> We need to do a better job protecting the ball and on Vince. I feel good right now, Krstic is in foul trouble and they are shooting lights out.


Krstic has 1, Robinson has 2


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Krstic has 1, Robinson has 2


According to NBA.com they both have 2. Nice, J.O.!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

J.O. is going nuts!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

It's too easy for Carter right now.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

We can all see what Jermaine can do without foultrouble.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> According to NBA.com they both have 2. Nice, J.O.!


ya sorry I was worng


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

J.O. is possessed right now!!!! And they are hitting EVERYTHING...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

F'n Kidd. They are hitting EVERYTHING!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Just weather the storm, they can't shoot any better than this and we are down one.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Just weather the storm, they can't shoot any better than this and we are down one.


Up one! 
:clap:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers :clap:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Pacers :clap:


Let's win this one!!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

B.S. call...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Someone needs to land a hard foul on Vince. He's soft and it will take him out of his game. Can't let him finesse us to death.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Too bad they made a little run at the end


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Good half. They can't shoot like this, especially when they tire (which will happen with that short rotation) and the defense clamps down. We have to put Freddie on Carter, nobody else is quick enough.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

This one will be ours Absolutebest :clap:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Jermaine :banana:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Argh. Harrison and Foster both pick up their 4th fouls. At least it's not Jermaine. Harrison is T'd, also. Pollard should be playing a lot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard called for a foul. Will all our big men be taken out?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Only 1 minute for Pollard so far, strange.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Pollard called for a foul. Will all our big men be taken out?


Peja!! :banana:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard fouls again. Pacers up 4 with 4 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Uncle Cliffy is 88 years old. C'mon...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

A.J. all day!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard gets ANOTHER foul! Elbowing Vince in the head.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Pollard gets ANOTHER foul! Elbowing Vince in the head.


Good. Do it again. I hate Vince. He's as soft as the Pillsbury Doughboy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Good. Do it again. I hate Vince. He's as soft as the Pillsbury Doughboy.


In the last 4 minutes:

Foster- 1 foul
Harrison- 2 fouls/Technical
Pollard- 3 fouls

No more fouling with the big guys. We need rebounding and post play for the 4th.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine is having a great game today. Pollard's 4th foul.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

That's my boy. J.O. is a Pacer to stay, baby!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine can't miss! 11 point lead with 1:40 left in the 3rd.

Krstic pushes Scot Pollard, after he probably got his 5th foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

No foul on Pollard. Krstic grabbed Pollard's jersey, yanked him back, then shoved him forward.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Krstic is a puss. Loser.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Scot Pollard gets a standing ovation as he leaves. Krstic gets Artest-like boos. Go Pollard!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nets come back. Only an 8 point game with 1:30 left in the 3rd.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

That could end up costing us the game. Stupid.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Get baby-faced Krstic out of there!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Get baby-faced Krstic out of there!


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ugh. Croshere gets his 1st foul late in the 3rd. RJ hits one FT. Pacers up 8 with 23 seconds left in the 3rd.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JO with 29 points, 10 boards, and 2 blocks at the end of the 3rd. Soooo sweet.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

4th quarter, baby!! Let's go!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Uncle Cliffy gets his 5th, then a technical! Go Jermaine!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Uncle Cliffy!! Idiot!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

All their big guys have 4 or 5 fouls. Keep going to J.O.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

O'Neal gets his 3rd foul. I hate Jacque Vaughn. Such a pest on defense. Nets only down 3 with under 10 minutes left in the game.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Stop calling offensive fouls on us! Man...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Stop calling fouls on us. Man...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That's a foul? Freddie got all ball.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

This is f'n ridiculous. Call it both ways.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Let's go!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine hits again. Jackson for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

84-76 Pacers with 8:23 left in the game.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JO makes a nice shot, Jax answers with the huge 3. Back up 8. Here we go boys!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Collins gets his 5th! Now it's Krstic's turn.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Johnson with the reverse layup. I loved the camera angle on that.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

A.j.!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

RJ has been killing us. So, Freddie will switch on him. How that turns out will be interesting.

86-80 Pacers with 7:20 left.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Get Danny out of there!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Freddie's got him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO to AJ. Okay, this guy does have a good passing game, now that he uses it.

89-80 Pacers with 7 minutes left.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

A.J., all day!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine killed Jacque Vaughn on that play. Freddie fouls Vaughn on a loose ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

A ****ing J! Hold on Indy!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

ANTHONY EFFIN JOHNSON!!!! I LOVE THIS GUY!!!!! FOR THREE AGAIN!!!!

20 points, 4 boards, 6 assists.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ over Kidd! He's playing like a superstar out there.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ AGAIN!!! 

22 points!!!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> AJ over Kidd! He's playing like a superstar out there.


A.J. is my personal hero!! ity: that has to guard him right now!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Running head first into a guy is a foul on the defense?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Why AJ when we have Gill


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> A.J. is my personal hero!! ity: that has to guard him right now!


I wasn't lying in the other thread when I said he's become my second favorite player.

JO, AJ, Jax.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

5 on Krstic! If this goes into OT, O'Neal will dominate.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Why AJ when we have Gill


We all know Gill could be doing this, also. He's a former Net. He wants some revenge.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JO also has 4 blocks on the night now. What a sick game by him!

33 points, 14 boards, 4 blocks, 2 assists.

And AJ with the steal!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

J.O. is possessed, baby!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bye-bye Nenad!

98-84 Pacers with 4:32 left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Cliffy hits a 3. I smell a run.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

J.O. is on nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Cliffy hits a 3. I smell a run.


I don't.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

O'Neal pushed hard by Carter. That seemed a bit excessive.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Defense please!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow, you guys are just killing.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Jermaine has just annihilated these bums tonight! I love it, baby!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley likely out for the rest of the series. ****. We need him out there.


----------



## Leuteris (Mar 4, 2006)

Why peja din not enter in the 4th ? Is something wrong with his knee ?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Tinsley likely out for the rest of the series. ****. We need him out there.


We need him on the bench. He hurt us badly last game.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Danny :banana:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

This is a beatdown!!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

What did the P.A. guy say?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Tinsley likely out for the rest of the series. ****. We need him out there.



Hah. Right. I'll take my AJ, thank you.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

This is why Jermaine O'Neal needs to stay out of foul trouble. Nice job Jo and AJ.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Leuteris said:


> Why peja din not enter in the 4th ? Is something wrong with his knee ?


I guess we don't need him. He's a defensive liability when we could have Jones, Jackson, or Granger out there.



> We need him on the bench. He hurt us badly last game.


When the Nets press late in a close game, you'll realize how much we need him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill turns the ball over, then is knocked down. He's a tough guy.

Gill fact: Gill scored the 8 millionth point in NBA history.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> I guess we don't need him. He's a defensive liability when we could have Jones, Jackson, or Granger out there.
> 
> 
> 
> When the Nets press late in a close game, you'll realize how much we need him.


Maybe a healthy version. Not this version, though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Come on! Gill would've played fine. You don't have to take him out, Rick. Sarunas misses a very wide open 15 footer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Maybe a healthy version. Not this version, though.


He can still dribble the ball faster and better than anyone on the team...except maybe Gill, since he's just really fast.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

good game


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

YES, Pacers win baby!! :clap: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats guys!!! Good stuff, I have to catch highlights..but it appears you guys played with a lot of heart!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

great win. Jermaine really came alive.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

J.O. is a monster!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Yeah baby, great, and impressive win by our boys tonight, man A.J.'s simply a monster, not only this game, but the entire series so far, and J.O....well what more can be said about our superstar, simply amazing....

I wonder where are all those Net fans who tought their scrub Collins could actually contain him...LMAO..

2 more to go baby, let's not even think about going back to Jersey, we finish them in 5 and that's all there is to it...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah baby, great, and impressive win by our boys tonight, man A.J.'s simply a monster, not only this game, but the entire series so far, and J.O....well what more can be said about our superstar, simply amazing....
> 
> I wonder where are all those Net fans who tought their scrub Collins could actually contain him...LMAO..
> 
> ...


Whoever wins the next game will win series in my opinion.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Whoever wins the next game will win series in my opinion.



We got it baby, don't worry bout it.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> We got it baby, don't worry bout it.


No doubt, but Freddie has to get the start on Richard Jefferson. He played great on him when he was finally given a chance. 

The bottom line is that J.O. is the best player in the series and the only thing that can contain him is foul trouble.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> No doubt, but Freddie has to get the start on Richard Jefferson.



200% Agreed, although we had Peja back, it's obvious that he's still bothered by that knee, I mean sure he hit some J's, but R.J. just abused him on the iso..can't let that happen again.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> 200% Agreed, although we had Peja back, it's obvious that he's still bothered by that knee, I mean sure he hit some J's, but R.J. just abused him on the iso..can't let that happen again.


He was just killing Danny as well.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

No FG from Carter in the 2nd half :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> No FG from Carter in the 2nd half :biggrin:



Yeah he really pulled a Houdini on them tonight....I doubt that it'll happen on Sat. also though, he's too good to continue to play like that, so I expect him to play like he did in game 2...

But we'll still win though...:wink:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Tinsley likely out for the rest of the series. ****. We need him out there.


no we dont. we never do.

Pacers win!


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Auggie said:


> no we dont. we never do.
> 
> Pacers win!


To extent I agree this 1 game plays 2 is hurt thing with Jamaal is hurting our team spirit badly... I belive every team need HEALTHY PG and well A.J. fits into this role brings some stability and thoughness so I am fine if Runi sees low minutes and no starting job coz for me team comes first and I belive same should be with Jamaal if you can't constantly play stay or come from bench and don't try to be hero. In my opinion he has some need to prove himself and sometimes it hurt us also I don't think we can just swich pg every game. Though I am not argueing that he isn't our most talented pg it's just that I don't care anymore since if we have some stability even with less talent, then we tend to play better.

And this game was massive :cheers: If only we can win next game then we have serious chance...


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Tonights game was great. Peja being back really helped us. Not by scoring points but by spreading the defense. You could just tell that JO had a much easier time at the hoop with him inthe game. I will take peja 10 and jo 37 over what jo did last game any day of the week  

evyerone played well tonight except harrison what was he thinking with that tech. I cannot believe that he would do that to our team right in the middle of the fight. regualr season its ok but playoff time that ust not cool


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 107-95 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 19
Auggie- 13
Pacersthebest- 21
Larry Legend- 13
Mindlib- DQ'd
bbasok- 16
Banjoriddim- 12
#16is#1- 19

Winner- Banjoriddim


----------

